# Male or females...



## Mao Senpai (Oct 14, 2010)

Well... since I am getting thinking about names for these guys/gals... I would like to know if they are females or males. So... since I am no expert in determining these things I was wondering if anyone can help me!

My guess would be greek 1 is female and 2 probably female but possibly male.
For the leopards I would guess them to both be female but the little one is so young and tiny it's hard to say. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Neal (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm no Danny, but both those leopards look like males. I have 0 experience with Testudo's so can't help you with the greeks.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh no! That's so not good!!


----------



## Neal (Oct 14, 2010)

Mao Senpai said:


> Oh no! That's so not good!!



For me, they're still to small to tell for certian. Danny has seen more tortoises in his life and is usually the master at these types of thing. But, don't give up hope yet.


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 14, 2010)

Here goes  They look like 
Greeks:
#1 Female
#2 Female
Leopards:
#1 Male
#2 Female

Danny


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 14, 2010)

Hehe. Thanks! Hopefully they'll get along and not do anything crazy to each other.


----------

